# Einen String in bestimmte Textfelder aufteilen



## D@nger (5. August 2005)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir sagen könnt wie folgendes Problem zu lösen ist, denn ich bin einfach hängen geblieben:
Also, ich habe folgenden String:


> http://Adresse/Ordner/Datei.txt§§http://Adresse/Ordner§§http://Adresse§§Datei2.txt





> Das ist ein Sting in der Textbox Text1
> Ich möchte diesen Sting in 4 Textboxen (Text1, Text2, Text3, Text4) aufteilen, und zwar soll die erste Textbox (Text2) mit dem Inhalt vor dem ersten Auftauchen der "§§" gefüllt werden, die zweite Textbox (Text3) mit dem Inhalt nach dem ersten "§§" und vor dem zweiten §§. Die 3. textbox (Text4) soll mit dem String nach dem 2. "§§" und vor dem3. "§§" und die 4. TExtbox (Text5) soll mit dem Sting nach dem 3. "§§" bis zum Ende hin ausgelesen werden.



Ich habe echt schon alles versucht, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf. Ich würde mich über einen Lösungsansatz wirklich sehr freuen. MFG und danke schon mal.


----------



## Shakie (5. August 2005)

Dafür gibt es die Split-Funktion. Die kann aus einem Text ein Text-Array machen:

```
Dim Textvariable As String
Textvariable="http://Adresse/Ordner/Datei.txt§§http://Adresse/Ordner§§http://Adresse§§Datei2.txt"
TextArray = vba.Split(Textvariable,"$$")
```
Jetzt hast du ein Array, mit dem du deine Textboxen füllen kannst:
	
	
	



```
Text2.text = TextArray(0)
Text3.text = TextArray(1)
'usw...
```


----------



## D@nger (5. August 2005)

Hi,

also wenn das funktioniert bist du der Beste.
Vielen Dank schon mal

MFG


----------



## D@nger (5. August 2005)

Hi,

leider gehts nicht:

Private Sub Command1_Click()

TextArray = Split(Text1.Text, "$$")
Text3.Text = TextArray(0)
Text2.Text = TextArray(1)
End Sub

In Text1.Text steht = http://Adresse/Ordner/Datei.txt§§http://Adresse/Ordner§§http://Adresse§§Datei2.txt
und text2 und text3 sind auch vorhanden.

WOran kanns denn liegen?

MFG


----------



## D@nger (5. August 2005)

Hi,

sorry für Doppelposting, aber geht natürlich doch, nochmals vielen Dank.

Es lag daran, dass du bzw. ich $ mit § vertauscht haben.

MFG


----------

